# Fracino Heavenly partner required (grinder)



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello,

I think I have secured a Fracino Heavenly. I now am on the lookout for a grinder. I did think I had a Rancilio MD40 on the way but the deal didn't go through. So now I am faced with finding something else.

Was the MD40 a good grinder to pair with the Heavenly, should I still consider one or have I been given another chance to get something better? I want to go down the espresso route but you probably know that.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is your budget for a grinder


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> What is your budget for a grinder


I was about to pay just over £100 for the MD40, used (is that good?). What is the minimum sort of machine I should be looking for to go with the Heavenly? I am not expecting to get a new machine but it is important that it can be worked on with spares readily available. I would just like some examples of something suitable to look out for. I assume the Mazzer SJ should be on the list are there others? Was I right to try for a used MD40?

So as far as budget goes, what is a realistic figure to buy a used suitable grinder? I just don't know.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Md40 is ok but not a patch on the sj, there are plenty of grinders out there within your budget, where are you located?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Md40 is ok but not a patch on the sj, there are plenty of grinders out there within your budget, where are you located?


West Wales


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

So as far as budget goes, what is a realistic figure to buy a used suitable grinder? I just don't know.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

.....or should I just buy something basic and enjoy trading up later?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Just thought I had found something on ebay, a Brasilia. Only problem is, on researching a little, I found they are no longer manufacturing


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Again, if you want to bypass the lesser grinders from the beginning it is OK to jump in with a bigger burr machine.

First maybe read or re-read this:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

The question of how much to pay is usually related to the condition of the machine but I guess a Superjolly costing

Moving up to 75mm burrs is a bit of an oddity as you may find an old or lesser known make for £100 but in general think in terms of £200-250 second hand for a decent machine

Next step is 84mm You could be lucky and find a Mazzer Major for under £300 but a good one of these or a Royal will probably set you back closer to £400

A Mythos, if you can find one = >£500

Most of these are grinders with dosers. If you want one without then it is really only those from Santos that fall in the same class as the Superjolly and from Ditting that match the Major.

Beyond this then are the on demand grinders. For this you will pay a premium and they may be harder to find.

There will always be exceptions to the rule but until we have a list of grinders here that groups all the available makes and models I hope this helps


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Ideally I would prefer something without a doser, and as you have mentioned @grumpydaddy , most of the grinders I have seen have a doser. I did see a comparison on youtube between a Rocky doser and doserless, which made me wonder how many doser machines could be modified by taking off said doser and making a chute or some such.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

At £100 you are limited but not stumped, however you are not going to get a decent on demand grinder for £100. If you only have a £100 then get a used fostered commercial, but expect to have to sort it out.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Lots of folks have done that. I didn't look but if you search Jam funnel mod you will likely find some examples. Of course this is just a cheaper take on what Mazzer sell for their *E*lectronic models. You could if you wanted have a go at a "spout" or even a spout/funnel with a timer too. If you are going down this route it may pay to consider a somewhat worn out looking machine. If you will not be using the doser, its condition is unimportant.

There are at least a couple of Santos' on ebay just now in the £200's. an 01 and an 04 (same machine in a different case). The advantage of these is of course that they have minimal retention due to the orientation of the burrs. The aesthetic in each case is a matter of taste. I would think (I have the 01 but not the 04) that it may be possible to reduce the height of the 04.

*01*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bargain-Santos-Coffee-Spice-Grinder-/263081822893?hash=item3d40e60aad:g:UOsAAOSw32lYywv9

*04*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Santos-Coffee-Grinder-/152591818111?hash=item23872e5d7f:g:3~8AAOSw44BYe4mz

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Santos-Coffee-Grinder-Working-/122593470366?hash=item1c8b23e79e:g:YW0AAOSwUIhZZNxD

A long way from home but one of the members here may be able to help on that


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I can see why the Santos 01 might be a bit marmite, but I love the look. Are parts easy to come by? I have found parts charts but not much else yet...

Also is the Santos Silent 40 grinder worth a look? Still concerned about parts availability.


----------

